# Wcb Iron Brewer 2010



## brendanos (2/8/10)

Congratulations to all West Coast Brewers that accepted the "Iron Man of The Brewing" challenge, and I hope you were all able to craft something unique and tasty from the simple fresh base wort with which we were all provided courtesy of Feral Brewing Company. 

Judging will be held at 7:30 at the August club meeting (9th) at the Rivervale Community Centre. You will be required to provide a minimum of 1L for judging. If your beer is bottle conditioned you will be required to provide 2 bottles. You are also required to provide an additional bottle (with an informative label) on judging night to be returned to our gracious hosts at Feral. Failing to prepare/provide an additional bottle may result in disqualification/humiliation. If you can not make it to the meeting your beer may still be entered if you can arrange to have someone bring it along on the night.

Please be punctual so all entries may be processed and judging commenced as early as possible. This is a BJCP sanctioned competition, so all entrants will be provided with detailed feedback, and judges and stewards will receive points with the BJCP.

Results will be announced at the September meeting and prizes will be awarded to the top scoring beer and to the People's Choice beer. The brewer of the highest scoring beer (as per the judges) will be declared Iron Brewer 2010 and will be presented with a perpetual trophy and a keepsake (TBA).

The brewers of the top 3 highest scoring beers & the people's choice will be required to publish their recipe/method online. Additionally, any brewers that blended or used additional base malt/sugars will be required to provide a recipe with volumes/weights & appropriate maths/efficiencies to convince us that your beer complies with the conditions of entry. Failure to make a convincing argument may result in disqualification.

Thanks and good luck, may the best brewer win!


----------

